

The 64GB Surface Pro Ships With Just 23GB of Usable Space - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/64gb_surface_pro_ships_just_23gb_usable_space123

======
Osiris
Windows, for a long time, has consumed 15-20GB of space on a clean install.
The Surface Pro is running a full install of Windows 8, plus included
applications and most likely at least 6-10GB restore partition.

I think it would be pretty easy to account for why so much space is being
used, but I still think that Microsoft is playing a little loosy-goosy with
the amount of space that it uses just for the OS. Winsxs is always a source of
confusion because it can use up to 15+ GB on its own.

------
Trezoid
This was talked about yesterday
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5135911>) with much more discussion.

------
jimmthang
I'd rather get MSI's convertible.

~~~
Nerdfest
I'd rather have rope burn.

